# Can You Feel The Attitude?



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I don't remember who it was that mentioned using a telephoto lens for taking pictures of fish, but a million thanks for mentioning it!

I've been trying to get a picture of this little turd for 2 years and was never able to figure out how to do it. Now I can and my lens is actually being used instead of collecting dust.

For those that are wondering, this is one of the two male Bleeding Heart Tetras I have. He was showing off...


----------

